# I had no Idea They Could Be So Violent!



## Wyatt's mommy

LOL! Love it!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Oh no! Not the hat!


----------



## elly

haha, Chester would want the hat too! Looks like they had a great time!!! The boys look on his face is priceless. x


----------



## Airborne80

*Hats & Gloves*



My Big Kahuna said:


> Oh no! Not the hat!


It's so strange... Charlie has a thing about kids, hats and gloves hahaha. He always steals them.... pulls gloves right off of the hands and runs away hahaha. It's a like an obsession with him


----------



## Airborne80

elly said:


> haha, Chester would want the hat too! Looks like they had a great time!!! The boys look on his face is priceless. x


Thanks for watching  Noah is my adopted son and when he and his brother came into our lives almost six years ago... Charlie was a puppy. He has always looked at Noah as his little brother and loves him soooo much


----------



## Capt Jack

Thanks too funny!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

That was great. I really enjoyed watching your vicious rabid Charlie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's nothing better than a boy, his dog, and the love and fun they share.

Great video!


----------



## softballmom

I loved this....thank you!!!


----------



## AlanK

Oh my....the title scared me....
Fun video thanks for sharing


----------



## Airborne80

Joanne & Asia said:


> That was great. I really enjoyed watching your vicious rabid Charlie!


Thank you for the kind words  Nothing makes me happier than sharing the joy Charlie brings me. As I am sure you can relate.... he is a part of my soul.  A part that I don't mind sharing


----------



## Airborne80

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There's nothing better than a boy, his dog, and the love and fun they share.
> 
> Great video!


I soooooo agree    Thanks 4 watching.


----------

